# DWV/Copper Fitting Material Spreadsheets?



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

Does anyone out there know where I can download spreadsheets with DWV and or Copper fittings listed. I'd like to be able to write down how many of each fitting I need and FAX or email it to the parts house. Hoping I can find them and not have to make them from scratch!! DWV up through 4 inch. Copper up through 2 inch... Even something close would be great!

Thanks,

Jeff
Montana


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Jklsr55 said:


> Does anyone out there know where I can download spreadsheets with DWV and or Copper fittings listed. <SNIP>
> 
> Goto NIBCO
> 
> ...


----------

